# royal morphs!



## Nelson77321 (Nov 18, 2007)

ive already got a nromal royal, will be purchasing my first morphs from hamm in march.

will be gettin 1.1 spider
1.1 pastel and 1.0 mojave, my normal is a female

what would the best breeding possibilities form these? ive been toild to put a spider and a pastel together to try get a bumblebee?

other than that im not sure!

any help is appreciated!


----------



## talltom69 (Dec 8, 2006)

As mentioned you can put pastel to spider to get bumble bees. pastel to pastel to get supers.

Pastel to Mojave to get pastaves ( i think thats what they are called)


----------



## Nelson77321 (Nov 18, 2007)

what are the odds of gettin a bumblebee?

and ive never heard of a pastave, what do they look like?


what is i was thinkin ofdoin was;

pastel male - spider female
mojave male - pastal female
spider male - normal female

what would those pairs give me?


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

pastel male to spider female would give you in theory, 25% spiders, 25% pastels. 25% normals and 25% bumble bees

mojave to pastel, 25% pastel, 25% mojave 25% normal and 25% pastave 

spider male to norm fem would be 50% to 75% spiders and 50 % to 25 % normals

why don't u get 1.1 mojaves and prouce leucistics,

but from that i would 

or get 1.1 mojave and put 1 with a pastel and 1 with a spider, giving you mojave spiders


----------



## Nelson77321 (Nov 18, 2007)

tbh, im already spending over £2,000 on these snakes, ive had to save up the money for a while so i cnt realli afford to buy anuva mojave! i already have a female normal witch is love, so i wanted to put one of the males with her. 

i will try save a bit more, and might be able to get a mojave, but im buyin a few pairs of corns aswell, and dnt wanna miss out of them either! =]



NBLADE said:


> pastel male to spider female would give you in theory, 25% spiders, 25% pastels. 25% normals and 25% bumble bees
> 
> mojave to pastel, 25% pastel, 25% mojave 25% normal and 25% pastave
> 
> ...


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Spider x Mojave 

I would personally do:

Mojave x Spider.

Spider x Pastel.

Spider x Normal.


----------



## talltom69 (Dec 8, 2006)

This is what a pastave looks like:


----------



## Nelson77321 (Nov 18, 2007)

that is a beautiful snake, what does a leucistic look like?

im consemplating buyin more snakes lol! damnm this hobby is expensive!

and also what are the chances of gettin a leucistic? realistically. and how much do they go for?


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

go to google and searc leucistic ball pythons, white with blue eyes, there is also the black eyed leucy, i think mojave to mojave is 25% clutch should be leucistics, i think. 
but i like the pastaves, and the mojave spiders so i would do that instead of breeding 2 mojaves together, and after holding a pastave, they are beutiful


----------



## Nelson77321 (Nov 18, 2007)

NBLADE said:


> go to google and searc leucistic ball pythons, white with blue eyes, there is also the black eyed leucy, i think mojave to mojave is 25% clutch should be leucistics, i think.
> but i like the pastaves, and the mojave spiders so i would do that instead of breeding 2 mojaves together, and after holding a pastave, they are beutiful


ive never actually asked, but if i was to use a male mojave to go with the pastel and then i managed to find a mojave female, would the male be able to mate with both? or is that too much for the male to handle?

never asked if it was possible!


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Just remember that it's not all about the money or working out genetics, that's a lot of money to spend, and I wouldn't call royals a beginners species when it comes to breeding myself - or to get the offspring feeding when hatched - so just be prepared that if you're not experienced with royals, you would have lower success rates than more experienced people (it happens with all species.. it's a learning curve). Royals are in fact one of the hardest snakes I know to get eating out of the egg so experience with non feeders imo is essential also before going into royals big time, so be prepared for that.

I personally would never go straight for "money morphs" before getting a good amount of experience breeding normals - where you haven't lost thousands of pounds if something goes wrong... so you might want to just pick up a couple of nice normal girls that will be ready a year before the morphs, for a trial year 

Just something to think about


----------



## Nelson77321 (Nov 18, 2007)

i have 1 royal atm and a rising collection of corns, these will be '08's so i have plenty of time to learn more about breeding.

i know its not about the moeny, but i dnt wanna produce hatchlings that nobody wants, and if i was to produce a pastave or a leucistic, i would keep them anyways. so im not doin it for the money.

my normal female is about 15 months old i think, so she will be ready a year before the morphs, im also breeding corns next year, so i will get some experience with them.

thanx for the concern though =]


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

yea, a male can breed with multiple females in a season, my spider male has 4 females for this season


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Males can easily do multiples, 8 is the recommended limit I think but I know people who have used the same male for 12 females and all have laid fertile clutches.


----------



## Nelson77321 (Nov 18, 2007)

ok so i could put;

male pastal - female spider - 25% pastal - 25% spider - 25% normal - 25% bumble bees
male spider - normal female - 50% to 75% spider - 35% - 50% normal
male mojave - female mojave - 50% mojave - 50% leucisitic
male mojave - female pastal - 25% mojave - 25% normal - 25% pastal - 25% pastave

is that right? cheers, nelson


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Nelson77321 said:


> ok so i could put;
> 
> male pastal - female spider - 25% pastal - 25% spider - 25% normal - 25% bumble bees
> male spider - normal female - 50% to 75% spider - 35% - 50% normal
> ...


Not quite. You're right on the Pastel/Spider cross.

The Spider to Normal, it depends on whether you have a heterozygous spider or a homozygous spider. Most of them out there are heterozygous, which means you'll get 50% spider, 50% normal on average. If you have a homozygous spider, you'll get ALL spider offspring.

Your Mojave pairing, you'd expect 25% normal not-Mojave, 50% Mojave and 25% Super Mojave (which do not look like leucistics to me - they have very clearly patterned soft tan heads with eyestripes and silvery eyes, but largely white bodies.)

You're right again on the Mojave/Pastel cross.


----------



## Nelson77321 (Nov 18, 2007)

ok so the options seem set, ive reserved 5 snakes, will take abit of extra cash see what others royals i can pick up.


----------

